# Another sad day...



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Heard today that a 26 year old electrician won't be going home tonight...

http://www.fortmcmurraytoday.com/2014/04/20/suncor-energy-worker-pronounced-dead-after-accident


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

glen1971 said:


> Heard today that a 26 year old electrician won't be going home tonight...
> 
> http://www.fortmcmurraytoday.com/2014/04/20/suncor-energy-worker-pronounced-dead-after-accident



Tragic, indeed

But where does it say he was 26 and a electrician?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

My condolences to the family.


----------



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

Its a constant danger we face everyday as electricians. We must always try to be safe as possible and not take a chance that may very be our last...condolences to his family.


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

Not be cold here because I hate seeing loss of life like this but I will never understand how the union could strike down drug testing up there which can help avoid incidents (not saying it's related to this incident)


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Harry - My wife's ex was on the same site working in the same area when it happened and she was talking to him tonight and he told her...

Condolences go out to their family...

I'll post more info as I hear...


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Kryptes said:


> Not be cold here because I hate seeing loss of life like this but I will never understand how the union could strike down drug testing up there which can help avoid incidents (not saying it's related to this incident)


 They did that? I thought everyone has to be drug tested before going to work on any oil sands site. I had to pass one to get clearance for my current location but then I'm not union.


Sad to hear this guy died on the job though.


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

Unless I am mistaken but that was what the news said last week


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

condolences to his family,


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Sucks to die so young. 
Condolences to his family


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Kryptes said:


> Not be cold here because I hate seeing loss of life like this but I will never understand how the union could strike down drug testing up there which can help avoid incidents (not saying it's related to this incident)


They are just going with the stats. Rare to have accidents that drugs are involved in.

It's like auto mobile accidents, rare to have booze involved in the majority of them.

I guess they could put little blow tubes on all the cars at the factory. Anyway the cops could just pull over anyone and demand a piss test right? Think of the lives saved.

Construction is actually pretty safe.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Latest...*

http://www.ctvnews.ca/business/heal...ian-s-death-at-suncor-oilsands-site-1.1785254


----------



## Soviet Hawk (Apr 19, 2014)

Vintage Sounds said:


> They did that? I thought everyone has to be drug tested before going to work on any oil sands site. I had to pass one to get clearance for my current location but then I'm not union.
> 
> 
> Sad to hear this guy died on the job though.


Most of the oil sites you only need to do a drug test to get the job and once you are on the job they do not drug test you unless their is an accident. There was a large push at point for random drug testing but people fought back saying it infringed on their freedoms/rights.

I doubt this had anything to do with drugs and was probably a live work station but the news post does not reveal any vital information into what happened.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Rest in peace bro.

Condolences to the family. He was too young. 

My biggest fear in life is that any of my children die before me.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Rest in peace brother, prayers said for your family and the salvation of your eternal soul.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

A bit more on what happenned...

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...es-man-killed-at-suncor-site/article18125083/


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

glen1971 said:


> A bit more on what happenned...
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...es-man-killed-at-suncor-site/article18125083/


So they end the article with the stock price of Suncor? How insensitive is THAT? Do they expect a lawsuit to affect Suncor's bottom line?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

No doubt the Chinese parent company won't understand that at all 99....

~CS~


----------

